# 2012 will be here soon...get your proposals in early



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2010)

For example:  IRC needs to be amended to electrify railings on decks more than 30" above grade.  This will prevent children from climbing over the rails and falling to their death.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2012 will be here soon...get your proposals in early

sorry brudgers........too late for new proposals for the 2012 cycle. The second round of hearings is going to be this spring, final hearings in fall.

You have to wait for the 2015 cycle, but gives you plenty of time to work on that proposal!  :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2012 will be here soon...get your proposals in early

The ICC will be accountable for all those deaths.


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: 2012 will be here soon...get your proposals in early

My proposals for 2015:

- fire all current ICC leadership (no notice and no severance packages)

- reduce all code books to 1/2 of current word count

- eliminate all energy-related codes (let the feds enforce them)


----------



## texas transplant (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: 2012 will be here soon...get your proposals in early

Pack,

With that attitude I would probably vote for you for President.   Not of ICC but of the US.


----------

